# Night fishing around 3MB



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I plan on going night fishing soon around the 3mb on my boat for the first time and I will be targeting redfish. I was wondering if anyone has fished that area lately at night? What bait do yall think would be best? Any tips or helpful hints will be greatly appreciated! If I have any luck I will be sure to post some pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I went out there with the wife and stepson a couple weeks ago. I was tossing Live shrimp and catching white trout. Rehooking the Trout and sending back down for Bull Reds... SS was throwing grubs with about the same catch rate of Trout as the shrimp and sending them back....
Great nite out with the Family........... Good Luck... looking forward to the photos...


On Pensacola end about a hundred yards past the end of peir, under the lights...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

White trout without a doubt.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Snagged Line said:


> I went out there with the wife and stepson a couple weeks ago. I was tossing Live shrimp and catching white trout. Rehooking the Trout and sending back down for Bull Reds... SS was throwing grubs with about the same catch rate of Trout as the shrimp and sending them back....
> Great nite out with the Family........... Good Luck... looking forward to the photos...
> 
> 
> On Pensacola end about a hundred yards past the end of peir, under the lights...


Are you sending the trout back down on a Carolina rig?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ragon210 said:


> Are you sending the trout back down on a Carolina rig?


 
Yes...At least I was.....( Andy was just rehooking the trout on the weighted jig head, it did not seem to matter...) Also when you feel the trout hook up, you really don't have to do anything but Wait if the Bull Reds are there... Gives you a moment to take a sip of your favorite beverage before you lose your trout to a Freight Train...............lol


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

which side does everyone prefer P'cola or GB. should I find some structure to fish or just under a bridge light?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Ragon210 said:


> which side does everyone prefer P'cola or GB. should I find some structure to fish or just under a bridge light?


+1 the above advice. Both sides are good. You don't need to fish the rubble, anywhere under a bright light will do.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Snagged Line said:


> Also when you feel the trout hook up, you really don't have to do anything but Wait if the Bull Reds are there... Gives you a moment to take a sip of your favorite beverage before you lose your trout to a Freight Train...............lol


I recommend a decent jighead, and heavy enough leaders to be able to set the hook like you mean it, or you will reel in a ton of mangled trout after thirty seconds of the train ride if the bite is on.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

servo765 said:


> I recommend a decent jighead, and heavy enough leaders to be able to set the hook like you mean it, or you will reel in a ton of mangled trout after thirty seconds of the train ride if the bite is on.


So a large jig head? should I try a circle hook or just stick with the jig heads?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I use a 5/0 circle hook on heavy tackle for carolina rigging them back down, but while catching the trout themselves, use a decent jig head so they don't bend out if you hook up on a redfish inadvertently. Any jig head with a beefy hook will do.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

the above works very well... another way I have caught some big reds is using popping corks with either a chunk of cut bait (mullet) or gulp shrimp... u could float a croaker or smaller trout but would have to make sure ur cork is big enough to handle. I normally have the best luck on the edge of the bridge shadow or the outer shadow were the light starts to dim off. make sure u have some strong mono for ur leader and of course for ur mainline so u can handle them bulls! good luck and tight lines


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

all right thanks for all the advice I believe I will try my luck Thursday night! so hopefully I can report the good news Friday! thanks again for all the pointers and tips


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Word of caution, easy to lose an anchor in the debri areas... looking forward to a report...


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

*Snagged Line* is correct, It is very easy to loose an anchor. I went out before thanksgiving and tied up on some rubble, on top of that it was rough water. never again shall I do that. After about 20 minutes of hard work I managed to retrieve both of my anchors. Buddy and I tied up about 2 or 3 light poles down crossing the 3-mile on the right side heading to g/b. He caught a 34" bull red, and we of course snagged some white trout.


----------

